# Zacken ins Kreis schneiden.



## Lukas (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich solch einen Kreis mit den Zacken hinbekomme wie man den hier auf der Seite links sehen kann?

http://www.noodlebox.be/ << Oranger Kreis mit Zacken.

Danke für Tipps!

Lukas


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo, nimm einfach das Polygon-Werkzeug und klicke anschliessend oben auf den kleinen Pfeil für die Geometrieoptionen. Das ist der Pfeil bevor man die Anzahl der Seiten eingeben kann. Dort kannst du auf Stern umstellen und dann alles so anpassen wie du willst.

Alex


----------



## Lukas (16. Februar 2006)

Leider scheint es damit niciht zu gehen. Ich weiss einach nicht was ich für Einstellungen vornehmen muss, um solch einen stern zu bekommen


----------



## Vale-Feil (16. Februar 2006)

Hey Lukas ich habe dir hier mal ne beispielgrafik erstellt


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Februar 2006)

Lukas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider scheint es damit niciht zu gehen. Ich weiss einach nicht was ich für Einstellungen vornehmen muss, um solch einen stern zu bekommen



Im Anhang nochmal die relevanten Einstellungen im Überblick. Zusammen mit Alexanders Tipp und Vale-Feils Beispiel dürfte das kein Problem mehr darstellen. 

Schönen Abend noch

Philip


----------



## Lukas (17. Februar 2006)

Super! Ich bedanke mich bei euch!

Lukas


----------

